# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > سوال: Applet چیست ؟

## mj_developer

- Applet چیست ؟
- Applet چه کاربردی دارد ؟
- آیا میتوان از Applet در پلت فرم Microsoft.Net استفاده کرد ؟

با تشکر...

----------


## javaphantom

> - Applet چیست ؟
> - Applet چه کاربردی دارد ؟
> - آیا میتوان از Applet در پلت فرم Microsoft.Net استفاده کرد ؟
> 
> با تشکر...


من برات توضیح می دم ولی ببین این سوالاتی نیست اینجا مطرح کنی تمام سوالات تو توی اینترنت بصورت کامل و جامع وجود داره.

داستان از اینجا شروع می شه که html یک زمانی خیلی کیا بیا داشت برای اینکه صفحات وب را بصورت گرافیکی نشون می داد. طفلک. بعدش یک سری اومدن داست script بازی رو راه انداختن که طرف  client بتون این صفحات ایستارو پویا کنن. تا اینکه استاد اومد. کی applet اومد و زد لت و پار کرد. می تونی اینطور تصور کنی که applet یک application ناقص ولی در عین حال کامل هم هست. نه html نه servlet. ولی خاصیت جفتشون رو داره. توی browser اجرا می شه کاملا سمت client و روی jvm ی که سمت client هست اجرا می شه. بسیا امن هست هیچ کس تا حالا نتونسته دخلشو بیاره چون jmv فقط java می فهمه. و تو از سمت server فقط داری جاوا می گیری. محیط کاملا گرافیکی و پویا همراه با منطق منتها در سمت client پس باید حتما jmv داشته باشه client. طفلک عمو بیلی کلی جریمه داد چند سال پیش و با وضعیت بس الیم مجبور شد روی windows vista ی عقب مونده jvm نسب کنه بصورت default که شما بتونید از applet ها لذت ببری. 
بدی اپلت: باید کاملا از طرف   server به سمت client عمل download صورت بگیره. 
مژده: sunmicrosystem بزرگ با آوردن یک تکنولوژی جدید این مشکل رو نیز حل کرد. به به. این تکنولوژی یک حال اساس به flash هم داد چون همانطور که گفتم applet ها معمولا حجیم بودن و به صرف نبود که download بزنی در نتیجه ملت بی سواد می رفتن سراغ flash اما با اومد java FX زد همه چیز رو لت و پار کرد.
این که این بابا چه جوری کار می کنه لینک می دم یک زحمت کوچیک بکش یکم مطالعه کن در موردش اگر دوست داری که می دونم دوست نداری.http://javafx.com

شما حتما در مورد platform و framework هم بشیندد که مطا لعه سنگین بکنید. خوب براتون

----------


## persianshadow

برنامه های جاوا به دو صورت ارائه می شدن Desktop Application و Applet 

Applet را می توان به نوعی برنامک ترجمه  کرد ، زمانی بحث بر سر این بود که بتوان برنامه های را در صفحه 

مرورگر اینترنتی کاربران اجرا کرد که مایکروسافت در آن زمان تکنولوژی تحت نام Activex ارائه داده بود که وقتی 

کاربر صفحه وب را باز می کرد این برنامه درون صفحه وب اجرا می شد و بزرگترین ضعف آن امنیت پایین 

آن بود و این احتمال که ممکن هست برنامه نویس بتواند به کامپیوتر کاربران صدمه بزند ، در مقابل 

جاوا هم تکنولوژی مشابه ای با نام Applet ارائه داد که همان کار را انجام می داد یعنی اجرای برنامه ها 

درون مرورگر کاربر که از امنیت بالایی برخوردار بود به این دلیل که اپلت ها اصطلاحآ در sandbox (جعبه شنی)

اجرا می شوند و امکان دسترسی به امکانات کامپیوتر کاربر را به برنامه نویس نمی دهند.

----------

